# Our story ~



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

hi we are new to this site.
I'm 27yrs old, When I was only 16 I was told by my gynaecologist that I did not have ovaries and this is why I hadn't developed. Therefore I would only be able to conceive by the use of donor eggs in the future. I am now married, and last yr we decided to undergo fertility treatment.
My sister,23yrs old (childless)has amazingly agreed to donate her eggs. She attended the counselling course and was found to be fine with all the complex issues involved. In February this yr, she undertook the first cycle of IVF for us at Liverpool Womens, but unfortunately the treatment had to be abandoned at scan date, as it showed she had only released 4 small follicles, and even with an extra few days drugs they did not grow enough to be collected. (largest follicle was 15mm, others all below 10mm(2follicles only 4mm)). We were all devastated but Liverpool assured us that if they increased my sisters medication, we would have a much higher chance of success. (Also my drugs were increased as my womb was only 2mm, after drug treatment).
We began our 2nd cycle this month, and my sister had her scan on wed just gone(29th), the results being only very slightly better than last time. Her drugs were increased for a further 2days until tomorrow morning when they will re-scan her. She had 4 follicles again and the largest was 11mm. We are very nervous and anxious and although there may be a small glimmer of hope for us we are doubtful it will work! We are all gutted. My sis really desperately wants to help, she has done all she can;stopped smoking, lives a healthier lifestyle and has made many sacrifices and this was agreed by all last time that it would be her last time!! -as there aren't many donors out there(well apparently Liverpool don't have any)we don't know what to do and are desperate and scared.)If anyone has any thoughts and advice please feel free to write. Love and Good luck to everyone
xxxxx
xxx
 xx
 x


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi

I'm so sorry you're going through this honey.  I'm afraid I don't have any advice to offer but didn't want to read and run.  I'm sure somebody will be along soon who can give you some info, there as so many knowledgable ladies here on FF who are only too happy to help a fellow FF'er.  Good luck with the scan tomorrow  that your sisters follies have grown enough to go forward with egg collection   

Good luck and take care 

Debs xxx


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi hon

Just read your story and wanted to send you lots of  Dont have any awnsers for you but dont give up hope [ it only takes 1 egg to make your dream come true x ]


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  AlittleBird  

I am sorry your first go at IVF with your sister failed, I can understand the worry your having now with the simularities, BUT! a first attempt is blind so to speak, whereas a second go the consultants have a better idea of how your reacting and can make changes to your treatment, Finiding and posting On FF will greatly help you cope with the stress your under, your not alone 

I will leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, i have one or two more that may be helpful

*Cycle buddies* - For chatting with others at the same stage as you!
CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/Eggs* - others using DE here will happily support you on your journey
CLICK HERE

What can improve egg quality and quantity~ 
CLICK HERE

*Meanings ~*
CLICK HERE

*FAQ ~*
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Alittlebird!

Just read your post hon, what a wonderful sis you have hon! Just wanted to send you lots of   for tomorrow and hope the scan goes well.

Really hope it works for you this time hon.  

Louj x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Alittlebird, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

You have a really wonderful sister to do this for you. I hope that this cycle turns round and becomes your lucky one.

C~x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome littlebird  

What a lovely sister you have. Goodluck and I hope you will find ff the great support I have

Julie xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

what a great sister you have hun i just want to welcome you to ff and good luck with everything 
love lea-Anne xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

hi all, 
thanks so much for your replies- it was quite overwhelming to think there is so much support out there!! It means alot-you're all fab! We send you lots of love and luck through your journeys too!!
The scan went well- one of the eggs grew to 15mm, so they continued my sisters treatment for a few more days(til tomorrow morning!) she is having a scan in the morning. They said they will take her egg on wed is it grows to 17mm. They were thinking of abandoning it and not collecting the egg but I begged them not to take away our chance! We are so nervous!!
Thanks all of you and sweet dreams
x x x


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi, welcome to FF.

Fab news about that egg!  Wishing you, and your sister, all the best.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Clarabelle


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

wow what an amazing sister you have huni

just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrows scan and wed egg collection. let us know how it all goes    

love jo xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Alittlebird,

I am so sorry about your last IVF, your sister is amazing. I am glad this cycle is going better. I wish you all the luck in the world for your sisters scan today.     

Take care hun
Natalie xxxx


----------



## wishing upon a star (Aug 14, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi hope all goes well for you and all your dreams come true
love
Leanne
x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *alittlebird* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

sorry i dont have advice for you but im sending you loads of luck and hope things work out for you in the future xx


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

hi guys,
thanks very much for support. They got 2eggs so we were made up with that and they were good enough quality for ICSI but thy did not fertilise overnight. The hosp rang us on thursday morning to tell us we had no embryos. Don't know where to go next as have no donors. We have one funded cycle left but no donors. We are not sure if we will ever afford the egg sharing scheme.
Just gutted!!  

Good luck to you guys and thanks
xxx
xx
x


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry.  I really hope something works out for you soon.  

C xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh AlittleBird 
I am so sorry to read your news you must be devastated and your sister too 
I really was hoping for better news, will you have a reveiw appointment at the clinic?
Having only got to EC once myself I can fully appreciate how upset you will be feeling right now, 
will you consider using DE from abroad  (this is our next plan)

You may wish to post on the negative cycle board I will leave you the link, 
there are other ways to have your family but right now is time to give yourselves a break and concentrate on being a couple again (((hug)))
keep in touch, your not alone 

Negative cycle Link ~
CLICK HERE

Sending you some    and wishing you happier times

~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Alittlebird, I am so sorry to hear your sad news. 

Be kind to yourselves and take time to recover from the emotional blow. I hope you find the strength and the means to go on and fulfil your dreams somehow.

C~x


----------

